# Microsoft Sidewinder Forcefeedback 2 Joystick Software



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

I am trying to install the software for this device but it will not run and install automatically. I am using Win 10. It worked great with Win 7. How do I get the installation to start to install?


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Where are you getting the drivers / software from?

I have only done a little bit of Googling as I don't use them myself, but general indications are that there was limited support, probably none at all for Windows 7 with that joystick, let alone Windows 8 or 10!


----------



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

The drivers are the latest according to M/S and I am using my CD software that came with my Joystick. That is what I am trying to find out "why" it will not load automatically. It did fine with Windows 7 and XP.
Bruce


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is this the model from the late 1990's? If so that CD is useless and only has drivers for Windows 98 and older. Windows XP and 7 had basic built in HID drivers that supported that joystick, those should still exist in Windows 10. Simply plug it in and see if it gets detected and works in your games. But if they don't have built in support you may be out of luck as the Sidewinder gaming device line has been discontinued.


----------



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Triple6:
I cannot seem to be able to install the software by using the CD I got with the joystick. I get a message saying that the software is not compatible and cannot be installed. Any ideas why. I ran this on my system using Win 7 with no problem. Why when I switched over to Windows 10 did the software not automatically transfer instead of being removed? I cannot find the file anywhere on my system. I need help. I have Flight Sim 2004, Flight Sim X Deluxe Edition and Nascar Racing 2002 season on my system that I use the joystick with. I need help.

Bruce


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, I said why in my above post. The CD is useless, it is from the 1990's and only supports Windows 98 and older. Have you tried using the joystick?


----------



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Triple6:
Yes, but there is nothing there. I tried to find a downloadable software but any I find seem to have an ERROR in the process and won't complete the download. I thought this might be a way to get somewhere but to no avail. I just can't understand how Microsoft could do this after people bought their Flight simulator programs and then they release their new method of Flight simulators by having to get them on line and you pay before you can download them. Why would this FF software be removed when upgrading to Win 10?
Bruce


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There is no download, beginning with Windows XP and going through to Windows 7 these drivers for that model have been part of the operating system. Not sure what you are complaining about Microsoft doing whatever they did. You are aware that this joy stick is almost 20 years old right? And it has been discontinued for more than a decade. Flight Simulator 2004 is 12 years old, Nascar 2002 is 14 years old, and Flight Simulator X is 10 years old. All of those are also discontinued. Nobody supports everything for ever. If all of these worked with Windows 7 then I would recommend you roll back to Windows 7. If the games work but the joystick doesn't you could buy a new modern joystick.


----------



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

Rob:Triple6
I guess you don't think I have anything to complain about but when you change over to a new operating system thinking that all would be good after the deed was done it is an awful shock when you find out that your system does not respond as it should. Microsoft should have known this would happen as they are the ones that proposed this new SYSTEM. if at least they should have put out a fix to allow reinstallation of said software even if it is old. How many other Simmers are out there that are now out of luck because of this upgrade. I know it is also having a effect on the sewing machine industry that uses computers for design sewing etc. A friend of mine reverted back to Windows 7 but all the design files for the machine were lost. This is the same thing that has happened to me -- the Sidewinder files are missing. I am pissed that you don't really think to much of this but even though these are " AGED OLD "systems they were still working before Windows 10 came along.
Thanks for your input
Bruce


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Support for hardware and software is not something that lasts forever, both get obsolete and unsupported, some cannot be made to work due to drastic changes on the operation system. 

The answer is to go back to a supported operating system or buy non obsolete software/hardware. As for data loss, any proper business should be making backups, if they failed to do such a basic thing then I don't feel any sympathy so if this sewing machine industry is blindly doing operating system updates without checking compatibility and doing a backup they are not running a smart business. 

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but software and hardware is not something that can be supported forever and that applies to the entire industry. That is just a fact of technology and progress. You are talking about 12 to 20 year old software and hardware, the fact that it even worked with Windows 7 is impressive.


----------



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

I know where you're coming from, but the whole point is there are a lot of simmers out there who are out of luck as you put it or will soon be. I am still of the belief that Microsoft should still have warned people that this might happen when the switch to Win 10 takes place. Why are the files just removed or missing. If a person doesn't find out within 28 days of switching to Windows 10 that certain things do not work (can be a great number if programs) then all the "old" Win files are deleted from the "old file" file. And yes I did backup my system but I cannot locate this file in there. It may be in the MIRROR backup but I'm not sure how to get files out of there or even how to open it to see if those files are there and if so how to use them and only that file to put back into my working system?
Bruce


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Only those who use the Sidewinder joystick may be affected, force feedback joysticks are kinda a thing of the past and most probably have newer models that do work. 

They do give you warnings that some some things may not work, I doubt anyone at Microsoft dug out a 20 year joystick and tested it with Windows 10 though. That said I'm surprised it doesn't at least partially work as built in HID support is there in the operating system. In Windows 7 you could just plug those in and they worked with the built-in support, I actually had one for a while before selling it. Have you looked in Device Manager or plugged into a different USB port to see if Windows will re-detect and reinstall it?

What is this Mirror backup that you used?


----------

